# Difficult Scenes



## Victor Anderson (Feb 8, 2015)

So, I'm curious about any scenes you have guys have written, or read, that where difficult. I'm not really talking about problems with skill, but scenes that you just didn't want to make or read.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 8, 2015)

I have trouble writing vaginal stuff because that's not exactly my area of expertise. Through writing I've realized I'm gayer than I thought I was on the bisexual scale. 

I've also been commissioned to write TFs that were really ... not my cup of tea.


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2015)

Currently working on a story where a character starts losing her mind. I've never done that before, so it's been hard to execute. Not sure I'm doing the idea justice at all, if I'm perfectly honest.


----------



## miskey (Feb 8, 2015)

Anything having to do with a fetish, really. Like diapers or watersports, I like writing erotic scenes but I juts have trouble with that sort of thing. 

And action scenes sometimes, I feel like I use below-par description words, like not fully bringing the reader into the action


----------



## Troj (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm currently struggling with a few logistical problems in a couple of my writing projects. Main issues on the docket:

1) Whether or not to exclude a really cool, interesting race from the story, because their presence over-complicates the relationship between two preexisting races, and because their shocking and morally ambiguous cultural practice is already pretty similar to one of the other races' cultural practice. I'm thinking that the satirical point I originally wanted to make will get lost, because the average reader will just end up hating the two races with this icky practice, regardless of the subtle differences between them.

Moving that cool, interesting race to a different part of the story, meanwhile, could result in deja vu for the audience.

....But, in writing about this, I may have potentially come up with a solution! Eureka!

2) In one part of the story, I'm faced with a dilemma where the most convenient time for the protagonist to obtain _and_ use a magical item, basically, is _not_ the scene where I want them to use it. So, I have to come up with a compelling reason for them to get it and then _not_ use it, a compelling reason why its effects were delayed until the appropriate scene, or a compelling reason why it shows up in the scene in which they use it. 

I also often struggle with how to convey the passage of time, especially in situations where characters are "stuck" in a largely-unchanging situation.

In response to some of what ya'll are talking about, I could only bring myself to write about children or defenseless animals being tortured or abused on-screen if I felt it was absolutely essential to the story, and anyone who might commission me to write about shit or piss play, infantilism, incest, or pedophilia will just have to take their money elsewhere.


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been through shit. I don't mind shit. NOTHING CAN DISGUST ME! >:0 Anyway, when it comes to writing, I can write about... Anything, no matter how obscene or obnoxious, but when it comes to reading. The only time I've ever stopped reading something is because I didn't think the story was entertaining enough. I don't mean funny-entertaining, but rather that I considered it pointless or meaningless. Then again, I've only ever picked up books I've found interesting.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Actions scenes and. I visualize it well in my head but when it comes to using the right words, I draw a blank. Also, scenes that require a lot of description.


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Actions scenes and. I visualize it well in my head but when it comes to using the right words, I draw a blank. Also, scenes that require a lot of description.


Oh man action scenes. I wrote a bunch for my novel, thought I did everything awesomely and was hot shit. 

Oh how wrong I was. Thank god for test readers.

Action scenes are hard as fuck to write.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Conker said:


> Oh man action scenes. I wrote a bunch for my novel, thought I did everything awesomely and was hot shit.
> 
> Oh how wrong I was. Thank god for test readers.
> 
> Action scenes are hard as fuck to write.



What did you learn from the critiques?


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> What did you learn from the critiques?


That less is more


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Conker said:


> That less is more



So just be real brief when it comes to the action scenes?


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> So just be real brief when it comes to the action scenes?


Well, yes and no. 

When it comes to action scenes, I prefer the big ones with a lot of descriptions. Salvatore does sword fighting really, really well for example. He'll have a full 20 page chapter be nothing but characters killing each other, and it's awesome. 

I found out that I'm not capable of pulling that off. I tried to, very much so, but in the end, I had too much words and I murdered any and all pacing I was trying to accomplish.

At the end of the day, a scene needs to be as long as it needs to be. I was bloating mine up because that seemed like a fun thing to do, and while it was fun to write, it wasn't fun to read. I wound up pairing my action sequences down A LOT during drafts, and they're much much better for it.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Conker said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> When it comes to action scenes, I prefer the big ones with a lot of descriptions. Salvatore does sword fighting really, really well for example. He'll have a full 20 page chapter be nothing but characters killing each other, and it's awesome.
> 
> ...



Very good to know. Thanks


----------



## tjecce (Mar 7, 2015)

I mostly write scenarios for role-playing games, which has me facing some difficulties in foreseeing what the players will do. But that's another story.

I always have problems wrapping things up. It's hard for me to find an ending that does my stories justice, especially in role-playing-scenarios. In other stories I can wrap it up in more low-key ways that I myself find interesting. But in role-playing-scenarios I feel obligated to have an escalating towards something that in a way resembles a boss battle. I despise boss battles in roleplaying (mostly because of the hardships of action scenes), but it's a tried and true method. In many scenarios I do find another way, but it often ends in an uninspired boss-esque ending.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 8, 2015)

I've really got problems to write emotional scenes. Not because I don't know how to write them, but because I feel what the characters feel... So I tend to tear up when it gets emotional (and I tend to still feel the same thing when I read the same scene months later.

Also, currently struggling to plan out the fourth book, as it takes a really weird turn and is a cross-over with a spin-off I'm also preparing, so keeping the whole thing coherent is quite complicated. There will be a loooot of tweaking to do.


----------

